# I like my double espresso "like a daddy's girl, soft and sweet"



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I kid you not........

After spending a week traipsing around Melbourne last week my conclusion is that my go to most amazing espresso of the 30 odd doubles I had was from Padre in Brunswick after trying 3 of theirs.

http://www.padrecoffee.com.au/ste/product_info.php?cPath=1_27&products_id=46

The DG blend as described by them is "Soft and rich with mild acidity, full body and notes of mellow caramel and sweet milk chocolate, the Daddy's Girl Blend sees premium Colombian and Indian beans come together like they were made for each other.. Deliciously user-friendly as espresso, Daddy's Girl makes for an exceptional milk coffee and thanks to the beans' natural sweetness and low acidity has acquired a cult following among stovetop and plunger fans as well."

Photo's in a bit but the depth of roast is slightly lighter than the Union Rogue Espresso, it's not a dark roast at all.

Having bought a KG back it's running through my Rocket with the same notes and character, entirely no desire to put sugar in it and it leaves me wonder, who else is doing a blend like this?

As I am sad to say my KG is almost done :'(


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well they certainly win the award for the creepiest name for a coffee if nothing else.

"mellow caramel and sweet milk chocolate" is a bit of a generic taste description. Lots probably fit the bill.

In a similar thread I recommended http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-washed-pacamara for a caramel taste and it would have milk choc too.



> entirely no desire to put sugar in it


Is it sweetness you're looking for? I'd argue all espresso should be sweet...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

risky said:


> Is it sweetness you're looking for? I'd argue all espresso should be sweet...


+1. I am certainly not a fan of bitter espresso!


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> +1. I am certainly not a fan of bitter espresso!


Agreed, hence the comment. I wouldn't say I wanted sweet but not sour or acidic which would drive me to add a sugar.

Yeah the name is a bit off...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Also this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-limoncillo-pn-longberry


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I have given a half kg of the pacamara and their sampling set a go to see where I get to.

I had 2 Monmouth espresso's yesterday in London Bridge, blurgah bitter astringent things they were.

P


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

risky said:


> Is it sweetness you're looking for? I'd argue all espresso should be sweet...


I've just opened this weeks in my mug and pulled an espresso. Quite possibly the bitterest espresso I've tasted this year with a very unpleasant and long lingering bitter aftertaste. I'm not writing it off just yet as I haven't experimented with it at all but I'm in agreement with you that there should be an element of sweetness at the very least.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> I've just opened this weeks in my mug and pulled an espresso. Quite possibly the bitterest espresso I've tasted this year with a very unpleasant and long lingering bitter aftertaste. I'm not writing it off just yet as I haven't experimented with it at all but I'm in agreement with you that there should be an element of sweetness at the very least.


 I find Kenyans are normally super bright as spro how are you pulling it ?

Pulled a shot to see ... still a bit fresh > massively over extracted it ... nearly 45 seconds shot ...

I got really really strong pineapple acidity which , i think could be bitter for someone else

This needs a coarser grind them im used to


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

cold war kid said:


> I've just opened this weeks in my mug and pulled an espresso. Quite possibly the bitterest espresso I've tasted this year with a very unpleasant and long lingering bitter aftertaste. I'm not writing it off just yet as I haven't experimented with it at all but I'm in agreement with you that there should be an element of sweetness at the very least.


2 days after roast Kenyan espresso ? bitter? doubtful, more likely bright and sour


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

No. Tasted bitter. 17g in and 40g out in 25 secs. Apologies for the thread drift, I think I should head over to the inmymug thread and ask for advice.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> No. Tasted bitter. 17g in and 40g out in 25 secs. Apologies for the thread drift, I think I should head over to the inmymug thread and ask for advice.


Keep it going, all context is relevant


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Getting close......

This is one seriously good coffee http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-costa-rica/products/costa-rica-bella-vista-w-caturra

"delicious sweetness that'll make you think of a spoonful of honey; not just in taste, but in its amazing mouthfeel too. Alongside that honey loveliness there are tinned peaches and dried apricots, which add a super elegant edge. The finish is smooth, long and really rather lovely."

Very much as described, quite interesting to hit such a distinct note of tinned peaches in the after taste. Definitely no desire to reach for sugar and drinkable all day as doubles.


----------

